# Pyrocumulus Fuzz - tantalum capacitor ok?



## Matth (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi,
I’ struggling to find caps that are 25V Min and will fit on the pcb.
Can I, for example, use 1u 25V tant caps for C12?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Robert (Apr 2, 2019)

You can use 1uF film box or 1uF MLCC.       

If you use tantalum make sure you put the positive lead in the top hole.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 13, 2019)

Robert said:


> You can use 1uF film box or 1uF MLCC.
> 
> If you use tantalum make sure you put the positive lead in the top hole.


Is this not a 9v circuit?¿


----------



## Matth (Apr 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Is this not a 9v circuit?¿


 yes 9v. The question was more can I use tantalum caps


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh ok... You said 25 Min so I was thinking maybe it wasn’t 9v... it’s happened to me before so I was just gonna check... thanks....


----------



## Matth (Apr 14, 2019)

Cool thanks. I saw that some caps for this build were listed as 25v min and some 35v min. The pedal is working but the volume is low and not sounding great....


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 14, 2019)

where did you find that info??? If the caps are 25-35v it wouldn’t be a 9v circuit would it???


----------



## Matth (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr PedalPCB notes it on the build docs I think. The capacitors need to be rated for more than the circuit voltage. IIRC they should be 2-3 times the circuit voltage.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah they should be double... but everyone says 16v is ok to use with 9v circuits...


----------



## Robert (Apr 14, 2019)

Matth said:


> Cool thanks. I saw that some caps for this build were listed as 25v min and some 35v min. The pedal is working but the volume is low and not sounding great....



The Pyrocumulus is strictly a 9V circuit so 16V caps will be perfectly fine.

You must be thinking of one of the PCBs that uses an onboard charge pump.   (Triangulum, Integral Preamp, Isosceles, etc)


----------



## Matth (Apr 16, 2019)

Ah yes, I’m building a simulcast too. Must have read it there thanks


----------

